# the difference between these



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Pair Speaker Horn Lenses for Speaker Cabinets 5"X15" | eBay 
and the imagedynamic/cdt audio horns and bodies?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Cost is one of the obvious differences. Most significant difference is that the Horns designed for the car have a dispersion pattern that was designed to work in a car. another is size, my full size horns which used to be sold through Image Dynamics are about 1/2 the height.

Eric


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> Pair Speaker Horn Lenses for Speaker Cabinets 5"X15" | eBay
> and the imagedynamic/cdt audio horns and bodies?


I tried using some horns like that for a few weeks, and gave up on them.
Pattern flip sounds really wonky and there's really nothing you can do to fix it, except for move your xover up to a ridiculously high frequency... like 4khz.


----------

